# SPCA 24 hour charity stream "Game-a-thon"



## Marius Combrink (21/7/17)

Hi all
Admins if this is not allowed please remove the post
There is a guy in Cape Town that is going to be streaming games for 24 hours to raise funds for the SPCA
the stream will start tomorrow 22/07/2017 at 12:00
Please if you feel he need go and support him 
link to stream

link to website
https://www.medicnick83.co.za/
Discord
https://discord.gg/GMtzYZk

Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/7/17)

Just an update. He is standing on 14k so far. Thanks to all that donated. If there is anybody else that can it will be greatly appreciated


----------

